# Is he a pure breed



## laray (Apr 11, 2010)

sending a pic of my pit. was told he was american pitbull. got him at 6 wks. he is now 11 months old. he seems to be big for a pit at that age at 65 pounds dont know. igot hem free. awesome dog. want to know your opinion. i saw his mom, dad had past.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

really cant tell without papers, if you dont have papers then you almost have to assume he is a mix but he sure is cute


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

You really can't tell without papers but if he came in to my rescue I would list him as an AmBully or American Staffordshire Terrier.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Handsome dog


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I would say more am bully than anything but without peds it will stay a mystery... Pretty no less...


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> I would say more am bully than anything but without peds it will stay a mystery... Pretty no less...


I agree.He is a handsome fellow though.Welcome to the forum!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Yep, he looks more Bully to me, but either way, he's one good looking "little" guy!


----------

